# Auction: Montrose, Pa. 10-16-2004



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Auction coming up in Montrose, Pa. this Saturday. Being put on by one of the big names in the auction business Dennis Polk & Associates from Indiania. Lots of older John Deere tractors and other goodies. If anyone goes, let us know how it was. 

Here's the link.

Montrose Auction


----------

